# Need some Input for my new Boat Name



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Well PFF, I closed on the boat Friday she is a Tiara 3600 Open and I am having her registered tomorrow and she is currently called "Island Fever". IfI change it now as I register her it doesn't cost anything but if I wait, it will cost some $. Sooo here is the Top4 list my wife and I came up with and I thought I would bounce them off ya'll to see what everyone thinks. Heres aPic so you can get an idea of the boat.










1. "HAMMER" Its my callsign in the AF

2. "LIBERTY" Its what I fight for, the name of the Street I live on, and it's a slang term for being on leave (which I can't for)

3. "TIGER SHARK" you have to picture this with the Auburn "AU" intertwined Logo kind of faded into the background right in the middle of the name. Because I'm a huge Auburn fan.

4. "MONEY SHOT" this is my wifes favorite, but will be kinda hard to explain to the kids in a few years.

with NAVARRE, FL under the Name...while I'm asking anyone know of a good shop that does nice graphics?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Of those four, I vote for Tiger Shark.

And for graphics, call Bruce at Design-A-Sign in Pensacola. 439-0472. Great work, better prices.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I like the liberty one...but i'll put my thinking cap on and see what i can come up with


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is an awesome boat but I can't help the fact that you are a huge AU fan. No I am just kidding. Just remember when Mama isn't happy ain't nobody happy.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice boat. Tiger Shark gets my vote.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Liberty or Money Shot for sure


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Liberty...:letsdrink


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

The Grits!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

"Smells Like Fish"


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *ironman172 (1/19/2009)*Liberty...:letsdrink


Me too! Liberty....and remember to follow the proper ceremonials when renaming to keep the bad juju away.

Jimmy


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I love money shot but is there any non-sexual reason for this name? lol


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I would have to go with Liberty, it's what you do for us and I Thank You!!!!! JMOP:clap:clap


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

Try this on... THUNDER COUGAR FALCON BIRD!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I like "Liberty" -all the reasons you posted surly makes it personal, but I also like: *

*Liberty First *

*or *

*Liberty One *

*to enhance the liberty mentality.*

*Like Air Force One!!!!*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.houseboatmagazine.com/fusetalk/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=2&threadid=11872&highlight_key=y&keyword1=boat%20names

http://www.houseboatmagazine.com/fusetalk/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=2&threadid=12782&STARTPAGE=1&FTVAR_FORUMVIEWTMP=Linear



*The above are two links to another boating forum that discuss boat names.*


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

My vote goes for Liberty as well. Based on your reasoning, it has the most meaning to you personally.


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

*"War Eagle"*

Name covers... 

1. Service in the US Air Force

2. Freedom fought for

3. Auburn University

(Don't forgetto perform aproper re-naming ceremony)

Good luck with the new boat! Bill


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Beautiful boat. Liberty! 

And thank you!


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

Re-naming ceremony link...

http://boatsafe.com/nauticalknowhow/rename.htm


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

I love all the quick responses...keep them coming!:usaflag


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

How about 'HAMMER EM'


----------



## Never Enough (Feb 13, 2008)

Are you bringing her back from Boca this weekend? I am headed back from Sarasota Saturday (just a little North of Boca)is why I am asking.


----------



## SignWaves (Nov 2, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, on second thought, Liberty seems more applicable.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Liberty (vacation)was always good for me, but "Special Liberty" was the best!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Liberty Hammer *


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

How about " MY WIFE IS SUPER HOT " :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Scott


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

i say money shot just dont tell the kids till their older


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hammering Liberty*


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I've seen a coupLe of TIGER SHARK's.

How about "HAMMER TIME"?


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Liberty

PM Sent


----------



## TRANQUILLITY 5 (Oct 14, 2008)

GO WITH LIBERTY


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Flyboy, 

First, congrats on a great looking boat. I know you and your family will enjoy it immensely. With that being said, I vote for "Liberty" for multiple reasons. It stands for everything you believe in, and what you fight for, and serve God and country for. It also has great meaning for when you get to use the boat with family and/or friends...time away from the job = 'Liberty'. With what you do for God, country, and us...I couldn't think of a better name for you to choose. Good luck with whatever you decide...hope to see you on the water.


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

The S.S. More Powerful Than Superman, Batman, Spiderman, and the Incredible Hulk Put Together.



If not that then I second "Liberty"..:usaflag:bowdown


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Your wifes song would be good. "I LIKED IT"!:shedevil also "NURSESHARK"


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good lookin boat Matt. Lots of luck with her.


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Congrats on the new boat, can't go wrong with anything that has to do with Auburn, but Money Shot is nice.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Death From Above (1/19/2009)*I've seen a coupLe of TIGER SHARK's.
> 
> 
> 
> How about "HAMMER TIME"?




Thats the name of Wayne O's boat and if ya ever fished with him you'll know why!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

liberty sounds like the name of a cruise ship or something.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Fly Buoy....


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Hammer is what your call sign is when you work. Down is where you go when not working. 

HAMMER

DOWN


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Motor Boat....would be funny. I like Money Shot...lots of personality and people would remember the boat. Liberty is good for the reasons you said but I wouldnt be scared to run up on a boat named Liberty...Money Shot...I probably wouldnt want to screw with a captain with balls to name his boat Money Shot. My favorite is the Booby Trap out of Destin.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_BLUE MIST_


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *fishinstevez (1/19/2009)*i say money shot just dont tell the kids till their older




For sure.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *[email protected] (1/19/2009)*Money Shot...I probably wouldnt want to screw with a captain with balls to name his boat Money Shot.


haha i like the way you put that


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

we used to call our bout "BLUE MONEY".


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

How about:

THE REACH AROUND



Nevermind...Your Air Force not Navy.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (1/19/2009)*"Smells Like Fish"


"Smells like Money"


----------



## Lakewoodwife (Oct 19, 2007)

short-n-sweet


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *hjorgan (1/19/2009)*Fly Buoy....


That boat lives behind me.

And Hammer Down, that would mean (in his work terms) that he just crashed wouldn't it?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

so didyou name it? and did you do a ceremony?


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Live-Herb-Tea (just smile and wave boys)


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

"Money Shot" has my vote.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

"SEA HAMMER" you are already "AIR HAMMER" so to speak

BA


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fine looking ride 1st off!!!:clap:clap:clap

I like Tiger Shark, but if you are not into shark fishing I'd scratch it....

Liberty sounds like it would be the best bet:letsdrink

If Momma let you get that ride, I'd let her put more into it then your PFF familyoke

Keep us updated on graphics....I'm still looking fer someone to do mine......:doh


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Friend of mine has his boat named Liberty, moored at the Y Club. Its a 43 Bertram.


----------



## netboy (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice ride and congrats. I am partial to Tiara/pursuit myself!



How about "at liberty"?



I like the war eagle idea you had also.:clap



Capt. Jeff



www.themadgaffer.com


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

money shot for sure.


----------



## javadoc (Sep 17, 2008)

I would go with what the wife wants...Money Shot


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *javadoc (1/20/2009)*I would go with what the wife wants...Money Shot


Oh my.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

How about Blue Fin of Finz

Since she's blue


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I am looking forward to your selection of the name !!!*


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

How about "Shaved Snapper".


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

"Prop Job" ...assuming you don't fly jets.


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

LIBERTY painted thru a big bell


----------



## greyoldchief (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't let your wife see this one (hope I posted it right). Nothing personal intended!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nautical Butt Nice...


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

liberty


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

i like liberty but here are some other ones 

A COOL CHANGE

After FORE play

Berth control

Broke but Afloat

due to bitchin

knotty girl 

i got a few more if ya want


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Howzabout----------My "Other" Props


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nauti Girl


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Liberated flyer. Nice boat...plenty of "money shot". But am sure you'll enjoy it. Thanks for the service.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

how about "sure leave"


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Well after much debate the wife and I decided to wait until I get home to name the new boat. I love all the suggestions and I thought this would be an easy thing, but it is actually very tough, I am hoping after I get home and use her a bit the naming will be easier. Anyway thanks for all the suggestions and feel free to keep them coming:usaflag


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

money shot


----------



## Cobia Captain (Jan 11, 2009)

I once saw a similar boat named "DAMIFINO"


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

My vote is obviously "Liberty" since I grew up on that street!

Matt, when do you get back from the sand box? Brooke and I will be visiting the old folks next week through the first week of February. Hopefully you'll be back soon. Otherwise, we're planning a trip late April. We'll hasve to bloody that pretty deck up!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

How about making a tribute to your new President and name it:

"YES, WE CAN!"


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

Money shot, if that's not personal to ya, I don't know what is.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

viagra.com


----------



## wellshoot! (Jan 26, 2009)

:hoppingmadYou'll see a bunch of snailboters have 'Liberty', so better to go with one of the others.

They're all good. Mine is:

'B wid' a 'tude'


----------



## BubbaBert (Jan 4, 2009)

> *FLYBOY (1/22/2009)*Well after much debate the wife and I decided to wait until I get home to name the new boat. I love all the suggestions and I thought this would be an easy thing, but it is actually very tough, I am hoping after I get home and use her a bit the naming will be easier.
> 
> so after you get home and use her, guess the "afterglow" discussion will be about boat names?:doh


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

> *BubbaBert (1/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *FLYBOY (1/22/2009)*Well after much debate the wife and I decided to wait until I get home to name the new boat. I love all the suggestions and I thought this would be an easy thing, but it is actually very tough, I am hoping after I get home and use her a bit the naming will be easier.
> ...


----------



## emerfish (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice boat...Beautiful tower. How about-

"<U>Just Name It Already"</U>


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Liberty Calls


----------



## grady306 (Mar 17, 2008)

I second DFA. As soon as you said your call sign was Hammer. Hammer Time would be a great name. Pretty Boat.


----------



## mullet man (Mar 13, 2008)

I like The Money Shot .Remeber this it's what MAMA like.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Release in the Grease.

Skip


----------



## CajunSpanky (Dec 10, 2008)

Foolish Pleasure !


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

Where do you keep that boat....ilike very much :shedevil


----------



## JOSHua (Oct 9, 2008)

money shot.... just tell the kids to speak when spoken to


----------



## Too TALL (Jan 30, 2009)

"kistagirl"


----------

